# Looking for Sound Stobe user reports



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

The title basically says it all.
I have read as much as was available on the "Sound Strobe"
I know it is being used successfully in the field
I hoped to hear from others users?

Thanks 
Syd


----------

